# Normais climatológicas



## belem (10 Fev 2020 às 20:31)

Alguém sabe as normais climatológicas de Setúbal, Caldas da Rainha e Ericeira?

Ou pelo menos tem informações meteorológicas sobre a precipitação e a temperatura (registadas em alguns anos) nestas regiões?

Preciso de obter essas informações, para completar um artigo que estou a fazer sobre fauna (e irei apresentar os resultados publicamente (e também aqui no forum), no próximo verão).

Obrigado por tudo.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Fev 2020 às 21:35)

belem disse:


> Alguém sabe as normais climatológicas de Setúbal, Caldas da Rainha e Ericeira?
> 
> Ou pelo menos tem informações meteorológicas sobre a precipitação e a temperatura (registadas em alguns anos) nestas regiões?
> 
> ...


As normais de Setúbal estão no site do IPMA


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2020 às 23:14)

belem disse:


> Alguém sabe as normais climatológicas de Setúbal, Caldas da Rainha e Ericeira?
> 
> Ou pelo menos tem informações meteorológicas sobre a precipitação e a temperatura (registadas em alguns anos) nestas regiões?
> 
> ...


E que tal o Portal do Clima?


----------

